
Show HN: Simple Accountless, Signature Verification Only Web Hosting Server - rasengan
https://github.com/realrasengan/dnslive-webserv
======
rasengan
SS: This is the webserver for
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22600998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22600998)

It's really a POC so no guarantees on stability and security of the server,
but highlights how cool handshake can be when used as a decentralized identity
solution to create 'accountless' hosting possible!

